# Ag tractor tires : R-1 or R-4 tires???



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well it looks like I'm taking delivery on a 2010 Kubota M7040 with hydraulic shuttle, cab, and loader possibly later this week. I'll be running a 9 foot loader mount plow on it as I already have a 10 foot and an 8 foot pusher on my site and theres only a use for so many at one site. 

Anyways, to the point. The tractor, as it sits on the dealers lot, has filled AG R-1 tires. At first I said no way, I want R-4's on it and they said alright we'll order some. Well now I got thinking that I feel like the R-1's would be way better in the snow. They are a lot narrower to get through the snow down to the pavement instead of floating on the snow, and much deeper lugs to paddle through snow. 

But my concern is pre mature wear being used on pavement all the time, and excessively rough ride at higher speeds going from site to site. I mean I know it would be rougher, but its a tractor not a car. So I'm really only concerned about very excessive roughness on the ride. I know Neige mentioned at one point awhile back that he runs AG tires on all his tractors and he obviously knows a couple things about using tractors in the snow but I'm just looking for some more input. I have R-4's on my L3240hstc and they're good. I mean I will slide around sometimes, but for the most part they're good. Also, the tractor will be used 100% for snow. Maybe, if we have a large landscape job in the summer I'll use it, but I have another tractor and a skid steer for most of that stuff. So I doubt I'll be using it to much.

The other reason I'm considering taking it with the AG tires is that we are expected to get a snow storm end of this week, I'm pretty under equipped right now (which is why I bought the new tractor), and if I go with the AG tires I'd have it mid week this week, if they order the R-4's I'll be waiting a couple more weeks for a machine I could use (need) now. So if they would work better anyways, it would be a win win. 

What are everyones thoughts/experience on this?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you would rather have R1's.

R4's ain't that good in the snow.

If you are buying primarily for snow you should consider getting some like on this one.


----------



## Supersnow (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ag tires R1 or R4*

Cretebaby,

I have a new M108 SCD that has ag tires on it, I use it to do snow work as well as chores around our tree farm, I also have had about 15 different Kubota's since 1986 when I switched from Deere's that have had turf, R4,and Ag tires.. You are correct in assuming that the Ag's are a bit rough going down the road, but only certain conditions, snow, dirt, temp ect make a difference. My last bigger Kubota was a M 9000 and with about 1100 hrs the AG tires were tired, but they spent most of their life on the road, either going across town on pavement for snow work or down the road with a tree spade on the back. Dry pavement eats these tires up, but even the R4's don't seem to last any longer for me on a loader tractor that is used in a similar capacity, and when R4's are getting worn they don't have much traction at all on slippery snow or mud, given the choice I would keep the Ag tires on your new tractor, avoid 4X4 use when its not needed. 1 last note, My dealer here in Michigan tested AG against Turf on pavement covered in 4" snow with identical tractors and the turf will pull ag tires backward under these conditions, but with a large tractor it's hard to handicap yourself to turf unless that is all you do with it.

Supersnow...


----------



## Supersnow (Feb 15, 2009)

*sorry*

sorry I meant to address MERRIMACMILL not cretebaby


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info on all this. Thats all exactly what I wanted/expected to hear. I am picking it up tomorrow morning. I'll let you all know how she does!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

And I will remember to post some pictures!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have Ag tires on our snow only tractors and they are fine. For the cost of snow tires I can't justify them.


----------

